# Hi everyone



## born_fighting (Sep 30, 2006)

Hello, my name is matthew. A bit about me: I train in kenpo and jujutsu, i also kickbox and freestyle fight. I am big into the martial arts. I have had the honour to train with great teachers, and meet some big names in the martial arts. Im here to find out more about the arts and to discuss the arts. Im not a stylest, in otherwords i could care less if shotokan is better then wodoki karate... to me it all has it's place and pourpose. i hope to learn lots from here, this is the first time i have made a thread or joined a forum so it's already interesting.


----------



## Kacey (Sep 30, 2006)

Welcome, and happy posting!  :wavey:

It sounds like you have some great experiences to share - I look forward to reading more.


----------



## Drac (Sep 30, 2006)

Greetings and Welcome to MT...


----------



## SFC JeffJ (Sep 30, 2006)

Welcome and enjoy!


----------



## ArmorOfGod (Sep 30, 2006)

Hello and welcome.  We see your state, but what age are you?

AoG


----------



## bydand (Sep 30, 2006)

Hi and welcome to MT.  I looked at your profile and now I feel OLD, you were born 5 days AFTER I graduated from High School.  Time to get my wheeled walker and head to the Dojo to train.  Happy posting and enjoy yourself here.


----------



## matt.m (Sep 30, 2006)

whats up


----------



## tshadowchaser (Sep 30, 2006)

Matthew,    welcome to the forum


----------



## xMarishltenx (Sep 30, 2006)

Welcome to you from another relative newbie, hope to have some good discussions.


----------



## bluemtn (Oct 1, 2006)

Welcome and happy posting!


----------



## JBrainard (Oct 1, 2006)

Ave.


----------



## donna (Oct 1, 2006)

Welcome


----------



## Jade Tigress (Oct 1, 2006)

Welcome to Martial Talk! You couldn't have picked a better forum to initiate yourself into the wonderful world of online communities. Enjoy!


----------



## MJS (Oct 1, 2006)

Welcome to Martial Talk! 

Mike


----------



## pstarr (Oct 2, 2006)

Welcome to MT!


----------



## Kenpojujitsu3 (Oct 2, 2006)

Welcome my Kenpo and Ju Jitsu Brother.


----------



## Ping898 (Oct 2, 2006)

Matthew, welcome to MT, I look forward to your insights!  :wavey:


----------



## HKphooey (Oct 2, 2006)

Welcome to MT!


----------



## stone_dragone (Oct 2, 2006)

Greetings and welcome to MT!


----------



## born_fighting (Oct 4, 2006)

Thanks all for the verry warm welcome. I feel at home here. lol.


----------

